# Simon the Sorcerer



## ed_vedder100 (Oct 27, 2008)

found this old gem in my house yesterday and was hoping to play it, been reading online that its a pain to work on Vista though once you get it installed... my problem is I cant even get it installed!!

Every time i try to run the disc the message "Installation Aborted: This Product does not presently support NT". Anyone understand this or know how to fix it?

I know the program is now abandonware so i've downloaded it, but i cant get that to work either, lol! I tried running it with ScummVM but that didnt work, and I have no idea how to work DOSBox. 

Any help with anything would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a 2.2 Core 2 Duo with WinXP , but even with this OS it has to be set to 98 or 95 "compatibility" to run some old/older games like Simon the Sorcerer properly. The last time I played that one was with a Win98se eMachine 433

You might want to try the "HoTU forums" to find help with your VISTA problem too.


----------

